# Demilune Foyer table



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Does anyone know a good source for making a demilune foyer table? My client (read wife) wants me to make one. She wants the curved boards in the front to have decorative cuts in it similar to this...oops, see bottom, the copy and paste didn't work.

My question would be, as I have no experience making something like this, would you steam bend a board to the curveature or would you glue multiple laminates and put them in a pre-form(?) vise? I assume you would have to cut the decorative edge before bending so I was wondering how that would work with the laminate method. Am I way off base with my ideas about how to do this:blink:? Thanks in advance for any ideas or help.
-Adam


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Here is one Norm built. The plans might give you some ideas.

http://www.newyankee.com/getproduct.php?408


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

The image in your post is a bit too small to see the detail. But, a glued up bent lamination is the way I do them. The results with that process produces less spring back and a much stiffer section. If there is a surface detail that is not deeper than the last layer, you could machine that prior to laminating. Some profiles can be added to the face after the laminations are complete, such as edge profiles.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks for the input guys. Cabinetman, I tried to describe the bent boards as best I could. She doesn't want carvings in them as much as just curves along the bottom facing edge. Something I would normally bandsaw out and sand to the line. Nothing terrible fancy just not a straight lined bottom edge. I will study up on the lamination method and give her a go. Thanks again.
-Adam


----------



## FDSolutionsllc (Jun 26, 2009)

We manufacture simular tables, and have excellent results using "1/8" Italian Poplar Bending Plywood", over Flexboard, or in this example we used Oak resawn to 1/8". The attached round table, excuse the dust, is an example. The same method will work on your table if you're not concerned with the carving. Also, applied mouldings can sub for the carving. Hope this helps.


----------



## The Everyman Show (Jul 10, 2009)

Adam somebody not so long ago posted pictures in the completed projects section on this forum of a very similar table as shown in the picture you attached. You may want to give it a look over for ideas. 
I would also recommend making a bending form and then gluing up your laminations. Make sure you do a test run or runs on your bending and clamping method before you apply glue to anything – it really is trickier than it would appear. I am attaching a couple of photo’s of a bending form I made last year for the top of a curved head board. Obviously yours will be much smaller but the same principles apply. Good luck with your project and keep us posted with updates.


----------

